# Can I upgrade gear piecemeal?



## shortgal (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking about upgrading some/all of my gear and I'm wondering if it's at all useful to do it piecemeal or if I need to get everything all at once. 

I've been riding for about 10 years, but only a couple times a season (so maybe like 20-30 days total). I would say I'm pretty intermediate; I can get down pretty much all blues and even some blacks at larger midwest resorts (probably still just greens and blues in actual mountains). I link my turns but I edge out a lot (probably due to the crapiness of my board), and I'm still skidding, not carving. 

When I first started riding I got a 5150 Empress and Morrow boots/bindings, which are what I'm still using. My bf just got into snowboarding and we're looking to go a lot more this season, so I decided it's time to upgrade, but I'm in grad school so money is tight. I know I need to replace everything, but I'm wondering if I'll notice any improvement if a get a new board without replacing the boots/bindings too (or vice versa)? Which should I do first? Or is it not worth it at all unless I replace everything? 

Thanks!!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

boots first

then, imo, goggles (Grayne rule for the budget minded)

board, binding, whatever is worse..


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

concur...boots first
and then used but good gear...there is lots of very usable quality gear...like bindings for 20-40 and board from 60-100...or check out wiredsports (a member and vendor) for a package.


----------

